# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Раздражает в человеке то что есть в нас???

## Sergey R

Харе Кришна! 

Скажите пожалуйста, а если человек не с того ни с сего оч. сильно раздражает своим поведением, своим присутсвием, значит ли это, что он нас просто зеркалит? т.е. в нем раздражает то что якобы есть в нас и мы себе этого не позволяем???


Я отношусь к теории "зеркала" (то что в раздражителе есть и в нас) крайне сомнительно, и есть определенная убежденность, что это придумали психологи для манипуляции, но, готов поменять свою точку зрения если действительно она окажется несостоятельной.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА. Спасибо Сергей Вам за вопрос. Извините, что отвечаю с большой задержкой. Я был долгое время в больнице, была операция, пришлось задержаться, сейчас восстановление. Сейчас могу отвечать Вам.

Теория зеркальности о которой Вы пишите, существует в обществе, особенно среди людей, имеющих некоторое отношение к психологии, но я не встречал эту теорию в Священных Писаниях Вайшнавов, т.е. в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады. Есть, например описание как преданный Кришны реагирует на различные трудности в жизни и в отношениях, как он воспринимает это.  Вот например цитаты из Бхагавад Гиты. Комментарий  Шрилы Прабхупады, глава 12, тексты 13-14, комментарий: “ Господь перечисляет духовные качества чистого преданного. Такой преданный при любых обстоятельствах остается спокойным и невозмутимым. Он никому не завидует и не питает вражды. Вместо того, чтобы отвечать враждебностью на враждебность, преданный думает, что ЭТОТ ЧЕЛОВЕК ВРАЖДУЕТ С НИМ В НАКАЗАНИЕ ЗА ЕГО ПРОШЛЫЕ ГРЕХИ.  Поэтому лучше безропотно сносить причиняемые им страдания…… Преданный так же неизменно добр ко всем живым существам, даже к своим врагам…. “

Есть еще такая мудрость: МИР ВОКРУГ НАС ВСЕГДА СООТВЕТСТВУЕТ ЧИСТОТЕ НАШЕЙ ДУШИ. Эта формула отчасти похожа на ‘зеркальность’, о которой пишите Вы. Однако здесь есть более точная формулировка и она такова : “ Наше сознание создает реальность вокруг нас… “. Сознание создает наш завтрашний день, обстоятельства, приводит определенных людей. Сознание создает нашу судьбу. И далее, оно же определяет даже нашу следующую жизнь. “ О каком бы состоянии бытия ни помнил человек, покидая свое тело, этого состояния он и достигнет непременно. “ ( Бхагавад Гита глава 8 текст 6 ).  

Итак, встречаясь с человеком, который не нравится или даже раздражает, можно постараться разглядеть его достоинства или, глядя на него и думая о нем желать ему счастья. Эта практика меняет “зеркальность” и поднимает сознание человека на более высокий уровень.  Отношение к человеку здесь изменится. Это хорошая практика. Не важно, что происходит вокруг нас, важно как мы на это реагируем. В этом суть. Если появляется раздражение, нужно спросить себя: “ А разве я не могу выбирать как мне вести себя? Или я полностью подчиняюсь обстоятельствам, как раб? Это безоговорочная капитуляция?” Нужно сразу начать здесь действовать: желать счастья, проявлять сочувствие, принять человека таким, как он есть. Такие осознанные внутренние действия изменят реальность вокруг и раздраженность так же уйдет. 

Такой мой ответ Вам Сергей.
Желаю Вам успеха и счастья!
ХАРЕ КРИШНА

----------

